# ATI console



## summerstage (Apr 8, 2007)

Is anyone interested in purchasing an ATI paragon 2 console with a good maintenance record, 

we are looking to change over to something lighter as the paragon without roadcase is almost 1000 pounds, 

and not really suited for going in and out on a daily basis

Howard


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2007)

You may not sell things here.
I would suggest you join PSW and post there for a while before posting a listing.
http://srforums.prosoundweb.com/index.php


----------



## Van (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard, sounds like a good deal, and what avkid said.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!

As van & avkid have said, advertising things here is a no no, and even if it were permitted, it's not the best first impression one could make...


----------

